# Strikeforce Challenger Series Evangelista vs. Gurgel



## truebluefan (Oct 22, 2007)

*SaveMart Center at Fresno State - Fresno, CA
Friday, November 6, 2009 – 8:00PM/PT (prelims at 6:00PM)



Billy Evangelista vs. Jorge Gurgel 
Luke Rockhold vs. Jesse Taylor
Ben Holscher vs. TBA
Casey Olson vs. TBA
Anthony Ruiz vs. TBA
Cole Escovedo vs. TBA
Zoila Frausto vs. TBA *​


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Gurgel*

Haven't seen him in action for a while!


----------



## ideas1 (Oct 29, 2009)

I really think Billy vs Grugel will be a great fight... Grugel pushes the pace and thats great for Evangelista counter attacks. 
-----
quick Billy Evangelistas pre-fight nov 6 interview
-----
http://bloodymayhem.com/billy-evangelista-pre-strikeforceevangelista-vs-grugel-video-interview.html


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Future*

Maybe we'll get to see Gurgel in a contention fight in the future!


----------



## ideas1 (Oct 29, 2009)

I hope not... I really didnt like Gurgel especially how he was a bit of a dick to Von Flue for no reason on TUF. Nor I was a fan of his wreckless style, maybe thats changed now. I hope it has because I rather see a 2 technical fighters than just one; thats just my personal opinon. I dont think he will have anything to beat Evangelista. I see Billy taking this fight and hopefully he gets a title shot soon. Ive met him [Billy] a few times; the only thing I wish he was bit more vocal which I think would help him be a bit more marketable.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Von Flu*

Anyone heard where he is recently?


----------



## ideas1 (Oct 29, 2009)

Von Flue just had a tough loss against Marcus Gaines via TKO:
Vs M. Gaines

Just before that he had a victory against Steve Ramirez via RNC:
Vs. Steve Ramirez


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Fights?*

With what organizations?


----------



## ideas1 (Oct 29, 2009)

kantowrestler said:


> With what organizations?


The gaines fight was at WC 5 (Warriors Cage)
http://bloodymayhem.com/the-warriors-cage-5-fight-results.html

The Ramirez fight was at PC


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Names*

What does PC stand for and is Warriors Cage similar to the UK promotion?


----------

